# orchid mantis



## macro junkie (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Pelle (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful pic!


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey, look! I can see more than just the mantis head this time!  jk

That's a very nice picture.


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent shot Scott!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2008)

I am so jealous! Not because your pictures are good but because you have that kind of mantis. Haha.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 19, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I am so jealous! Not because your pictures are good but because you have that kind of mantis. Haha.


one day your get them.mantis place?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> one day your get them.mantis place?


I don't know, I just want them.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 20, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 24, 2008)

All I can say is: FANTASTIC! Is that one from the wild?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 24, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> All I can say is: FANTASTIC! Is that one from the wild?


I guess you haven't been reading up on MJ's orchid breeding, eh?


----------

